# Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States?



## uberfun (Jan 28, 2006)

Just when I found the car of my dreams, I recently read that Audi will not bring the new allroad to the U.S. because of "low sales" on the previous model. ???? I live in Los Angeles, and I see at least a dozen allroads every day. What's the deal?
The allroad is the ideal marriage of style and utility and is a quintessentail Audi in every respect. WHY WHY WHY aren't we getting this new version in the U.S.? It's criminal.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (uberfun)*

From what I understand.......they feel the allroad would "cannibalize" sales of the Q7. I also would like to get my hands on the new allroad, especially the 2.7 diesel.
As for slow selling. They sold over 100,000 allroads worldwide of the previous model but I don't know how many in the states.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (k2allroad)*

Sadly, Americans are brainwashed into the "suv" type. I dumped an suv for the ar. Honestly, the only thing that changed was the whole driving experience







a lot more fun now.


----------



## allroading (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (eurocarzrule44)*

What would it take to import one on your own?


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (allroading)*

more money than it would be worth.


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (k2allroad)*

really, i thought that the allroad was rather sucessful in this country, i see then everywhere


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (uberfun)*

yes, if the allroad does not make it to the US, my next car (when my B7 Avant lease is up in 18 mos) may not be an audi. I don't think the B8 will be out, meaning the largest Audi I will be able to get with a MT is another B7..... I'd love an A6 avant (or allroad, naturally) with MT as my next car... will I have to look at the 530Xi or V70R??????
Oh yeah, it's gotta be a wagon.


----------



## tpinco (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (k2allroad)*

Cannibalize the Q7? It's not exactly like they're selling like hot cakes.
Heard through an un-named sales guy that if walk in with $45k, you walk out with a LOADED Q7.
20 of them sitting on the lot at my stealership...good luck with those...
Bring the new allroad AUSA!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Update on this...........*

The allroad is now under serious consideration to come over in '08.


----------



## uberfun (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Update on this........... (eurocarzrule44)*

I hope that's true . . . This is one gorgeous automobile.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Can we pressure Audi to bring the new allroad to the States? (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_yes, if the allroad does not make it to the US, my next car (when my B7 Avant lease is up in 18 mos) may not be an audi. I don't think the B8 will be out, meaning the largest Audi I will be able to get with a MT is another B7..... I'd love an A6 avant (or allroad, naturally) with MT as my next car... will I have to look at the 530Xi or V70R??????
Oh yeah, it's gotta be a wagon.









still true, and it's only 12 months until I must order my next car......
must..... have........6MT.............. Avant........


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

from what i understand, they had a really hard time moving the allroad in most places. Colorado had alot sold, but i dont think that there are many in other states. it was the perfect vehicle for CO, but too expensive in other states. that is what i understand is the reason they arnt bringing it to the US


----------

